# [Philo] L'esprit Gentoo

## jvp777

Bonjour à tous, je voulais demander quelque chose à la communauté Gentoo, tout d'abord, sachez que je ne suis en aucun cas un troll ou bien l'un de ces types inscrit sur un forum afin de déclencher une sorte de guerre entre telles et telles features de telle ou telle distribution.

Premièrement, je m'interrogeais sur les performances de Gentoo, puisque théoriquement des programmes compilés depuis les sources avec la bonne configuration sont plus performants, qu'en est-il de la rapidité de Gentoo par rapport à une Debian ?

Je sais bien que vous allez me répondre : "Non mais l'important c'est la personnalisation, la gestion des dépendances qui est super élaborée, et que Gentoo c'est avant-goût de la customisation."  mais entre nous, une petite Gentoo avec des bons cflags, ça déchire grave, non ? Et attention, je veux pas me faire la caricature de funroll-loops.info...

Aussi j'ai l'impression que les développeurs de Gentoo sont les meilleurs, quand je pense à openrc, un init moderne et rapide, le fork d'udev par des gars d'ici également, je ne sais plus trop pour quelle raison. Portage qui tourne sous OS X, le projet portage-gnu/kfreebsd, tout ces trucs impressionnants pour l'amateur que je suis. Le niveau de compétences générale de la communauté aussi, c'est vraiment impressionnant.

Et également, si Gentoo est la distribution la plus "difficile" à installer, c'est qu'il doit bien y avoir une raison, non ? Tout ce qui brille est toujours bien gardé, n'est-pas ?

Et plus philosophiquement, Gentoo n'est-elle pas l'âme de GNU/Linux dans toute sa splendeur ? Quelque chose de "bricolé", difficilement accessible aux non-initiés et extrêmement riche de connaissances ? Gentoo parait pour moi un moyen de s'amuser également, à résoudre des problèmes complexes et démystifier divers points de GNU/Linux.

N'oublions pas non plus le "look" Gentoo, ce n'est pas courant de voir un tel système sur un ordinateur, et pour quelqu'un d'encore non diplômé en informatique, ça laisse apparaître une certaine expertise rien que par son étalage aux yeux des gens.

Voilà, c'était ma petite réflexion du soir, assez nulle, je sais, mais je voulais plus ou moins me rassurer dans mon choix de distribution... A vrai dire, c'est lorsque j'ai lu "extrême performance distro" sur la page d'accueil et après avoir consulté divers forums que j'ai voulu cette si prestigieuse Gentoo...Last edited by jvp777 on Mon Jul 08, 2013 11:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aCOSwt

 *jvp777 wrote:*   

> tout d'abord, sachez que je ne suis e' aucun cas un troll

 

Ha bon ! ça rassure parce que...

 *jvp777 wrote:*   

> Et plus philosophiquement, Gentil n'est-elle pas l'âme de GNU/Linux dans toute sa splendeur ?

 

Ca si c'est pas du troll en philo... je... m'interroge!

Gentoo ne peut être l'âme de GNU/Linux puisque, rapporté à un contexte philosophique, Gentoo serait à l'extrémité radicalement opposée.

Gentoo serait une réification de GNU/Linux.

Bon... Blagues (sérieuses) mises à part, pour moi, Gentoo c'est d'abord sa communauté. Le "prestige" dont tu parles, s'il existe, il est ici, sur ce forum.

Au moindre problème (à la condition de savoir un peu parler anglais) tu obtiendras de l'aide.

Et ce...

Quel que soit le sujet !

...

Et... je le prouve ! non ?   :Wink: 

EDIT : Et puisque tu parles de performances, n'oublies pas que Gentoo te permet de choisir ton noyau.

Je te recommande évidemment sys-kernel/ck-sources... le support... peut être apporté... en français!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## geekounet

 *jvp777 wrote:*   

> Je sais bien que vous allez me répondre : "Non mais l'important c'est la personnalisation, la gestion des dépendances qui est super élaborée, et que Gentoo c'est avant-goût de la customisation."  mais entre nous, une petite Gentoo avec des bons cflags, ça déchire grave, non ? Et attention, je veux pas me faire la caricature de funroll-loops.info...

 

Non. Parce que tu mets des CFLAGS génériques à l'ensemble de tes paquets, qui vont donner des performances moyennes dans l'ensemble. La plupart des utilisateurs restent avec un sage -O2 qui donne un bon compromis perfs/stabilité, alors que si tu mets genre un -O3, certains softs seront plus performants quand d'autres seront carrément plus lent voire instables parce que pas codés/testés pour. Et pour les optimisations par rapport au CPU avec -march, -mtune, etc., les instructions récentes sont rarement utilisées par le compilo (à quoi va servir le sse4 pour vim ?), ça va souvent demander à ce que le soft soit codé pour, avec des switchs exprès, comme pour les softs multimédia genre mplayer, ffmpeg, etc. par exemple, d'autant plus que ces softs sont capables d'embarquer du code pour plusieurs processeurs différents dans le même binaire et de sélectionner le meilleur à l'exécution, donc la recompilation a un intérêt très limité de ce coté là. Alors que chez les distribs binaires, les mainteneurs des paquets (pas tous mais ceux des gros softs mainstream généralement) connaissent leur paquet sur le bout des doigts et savent exactement quelles optimisations y apporter à la compilation pour avoir un max de perfs avec un max de stabilité pour un max d'utilisateurs, au cas par cas pour chaque paquet, en utilisant leurs nombreuses années d'expérience, contrairement au nouvel utilisateur Gentoo qui va copier/coller des CFLAGS génériques trouvés sur un wiki.

Bref, l'optimisation par les CFLAGS sous Gentoo c'est du flan, à moins d'être bien callé sur le sujet, de bien savoir ce qu'on fait pour les paquets qu'on veut optimiser et de jouer avec le package.cflags. Les seuls avantages de la recompilation sous Gentoo c'est le switch de features et sélection de dépendances via les USE, et la possibilité d'être plus facilement à jour sur les derniers paquets à la mode (merci le rolling release).

----------

## aCOSwt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Bref, l'optimisation par les CFLAGS sous Gentoo c'est du flan, à moins d'être bien callé sur le sujet

 

Je dirais même plus, c'est du bidon!

A moins d'être hyper-calé-spécialiste gcc.

La simple association (apparemment évidente) -march/-mtune s'avère un casse tête ingérable.

Avec un coreII par exemple, tu aurais immédiatement tendance à -march=core2 -mtune=core2 et bien...

Tout faux!

Surprise, surprise... Le best est (au moins jusqu'à gcc-4.6) d'avoir -march=core2 -mtune=generic   :Shocked: 

C'est ce que font les développeurs du noyau dans leur makefile.

Et oui... on s'est rendu compte que, pour ce qui concerne le noyau, le code généré par gcc est bien plus efficace ainsi pour un coreII...

Donc pour jouer avec avantage des CFLAGS... il faut bien connaître gcc et avoir une connaissance niveau développeur du code que tu compiles.

----------

## jvp777

Arf... Vraiment les mecs, vous me troublez, j'ai l'impression que toutes ces belles histoires au sujet de Gentoo et de sa surpuissance absolue sont en fait complètement bidon, mince. Vraiment, j'aimerais à vrai dire, sans vouloir faire le mec pas-très-sérieux quelle distribution est la plus "performante", objectivement parlant.

Vous voyez, j'ai fais quelques recherches vis-à-vis des programmes d'init qui existent aujourd'hui, eh bien figurez-vous qu'il y a beaucoup d'avis divergeant quant à ce sujet, et à vrai dire, si je ne me trompe pas, on démontre sans aucun problème (par des tests pratiques) que systemd est par défaut le plus rapide des init, exact ? Et justement, je me disais qu'il doit bien il y avoir des softs plus balèzes que d'autres peu importe la catégorie où ils se trouvent, et malheureusement, dans l'atmosphère GNU/Linux, j'ai bien l'impression que chacun défend son petit produit sans se soucier du monde alentour quitte à raconter n'importe quoi.

Du coup, voilà, je vous le dit franchement, ce que je recherche avant-tout sur une distro, c'est les performances ! La rapidité ! Afin de démontrer au public pourquoi le libre est bien plus intéressant (oui, je sais, c'est très stupide comme argument, mais au moins, les gens non-avertis comprennent ça très vite) !

Donc, bon, voilà, voilà, à l'heure d'aujourd'hui, je me pose des questions, je suis incertains, je ne sais pas vraiment quoi choisir, c'est assez difficile... Mais, niveau performances, Arch est plus balèze que Gentoo ou pas, grâce à l'intégration de systemd, il boot plus vite, non ? Et hum... Aussi, l'iso d'Arch a par défaut le support de l'UEFI, ce qui m'aiderais pas mal pour l'installation sur mon laptop. Enfin voilà quoi, mais je ne veux en aucun cas provoquer une guerre, ou comme on dit dans le milieu, une flamebait, ou je ne sais quoi.

J'aimerais juste quelques avis sur ces fameuses performances que je chérie tant... Quelle distro pour de la vitesse pure ?

----------

## geekounet

Si tu cherches de la vitesse pure, c'est pas au niveau de la distro que ça va beaucoup jouer, à moins que tu ne sois un ricer qui compte la moindre nanoseconde, ça se joue surtout sur le matos que t'utilises, prend toi un quadri-Xeon, 256GiB de ram et des disques Fusion-io et là t'auras quelque chose qui poutre. Et booter en 10 secondes osef, le principale c'est que ça boot correctement dans 99.99% des cas et que ça soit facilement réparable quand ça pète, ce qui place systemd dernier en liste (essayez de réparer systemd quand il refuse de booter parce que dbus est planté et que dbus refuse de démarrer parce que systemd est planté lui aussi...) et openrc et rcng (NetBSD/FreeBSD) dans les premiers.

Ce qui va faire la différence d'une distro à l'autre, c'est la stabilité, la facilité d'installation et maintenance, l'intégration avec le reste de l'écosystème, la durée de maintenance des releases, le support commercial fourni avec, etc. Mais sur les perfs c'est kif-kif, ça ne dépend que de l'administrateur qui configure la machine et du matos sur lequel il fait tourner ça.

----------

## jvp777

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et booter en 10 secondes osef

 

Euh... M'ouais, bah là, franchement, je ne suis pas trop d'accord, tu vois, je pense qu'il faut essayer de distribuer le libre en dehors des usages classiques (serveurs, etc...) et promouvoir de nouvelles choses attrayantes pour un plus large public, et le fait de booter en 4 secondes plutôt qu'en 30, je pense que ce n'est pas rien. Après, ce n'est que mon avis.

EDIT : Non mais vous avez raison, c'est vrai qu'il faut toujours trouver le bon compromis, et j'ai vraiment l'impression que Gentoo remplit tous les points de la distribution parfaite, selon mes critères.

----------

## geekounet

Dans le monde du desktop/laptop, le boot/shutdown c'est has-been, la mode est à la mise en veille avec reprise en une demi-seconde.  :Wink: 

----------

## aCOSwt

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> la mode est à la mise en veille avec reprise en une demi-seconde. 

 

chtttt!

ça marche pas toujours très bien  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   la mode est à la mise en veille avec reprise en une demi-seconde.  
> 
> chtttt!
> 
> ça marche pas toujours très bien 

 

J'avoue que mon laptop tourne sur un autre OS qui supporte la mise en veille à la perfection  :Wink:  (une histoire de pomme). Mon desktop n'est pas sous Linux non plus (dualboot FreeBSD + Seven) mais je ne le met jamais en veille et le me laisse le temps de chercher une bière dans le frigo. Les seuls Linux que je touche sont mes NAS et les serveurs du taf.  :Razz: 

----------

## jvp777

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Plus le temps passe et plus je me demande quelle est l'utilité d'avoir l'arbre portage sur mon disque dur.
> 
> J'utilise /etc/portage/rsync_excludes pour raccourcir emerge --sync et réduire l'espace disque utilisé.
> 
> Pourrait on plutôt passer par une option qui utilise l'arbre qui est dans un serveur?
> ...

 

Je ne pense pas que cela ait un quelconque rapport avec notre discussion... Bref.

Non mais vraiment, les gars, vous voyez, sur 4chan, tous les mecs ne jurent que par Gentoo, j'aimerais bien comprendre pourquoi. Vous voyez ?

----------

## Leander256

 *jvp777 wrote:*   

> Non mais vraiment, les gars, vous voyez, sur 4chan, tous les mecs ne jurent que par Gentoo, j'aimerais bien comprendre pourquoi. Vous voyez ?

 

 */b/ - Random wrote:*   

> The stories and information posted here are artistic works of fiction and falsehood.
> 
> Only a fool would take anything posted here as fact.

 

Oui je sais il y a d'autres "boards", mais bon, 4chan, sérieusement...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *jvp777 wrote:*   

> Et plus philosophiquement, Gentoo n'est-elle pas l'âme de GNU/Linux dans toute sa splendeur ? Quelque chose de "bricolé", difficilement accessible aux non-initiés et extrêmement riche de connaissances ?

 

La philosophie de GNU (pas de Linux... mais ce n'est, après tout, que le noyau  :Razz:  ) serait plutôt le contraire : libérer tous les utilisateurs d'ordinateur, même cette chère Madame Michu.

Au point de vue "liberté", Gentoo est loin d'être l'âme de GNU. Non seulement parce que Madame Michu ne saurait pas l'administrer mais surtout parce que, par défaut, le noyau est plein de blobs et n'importe quel logiciel, qu'il soit libre ou non, s'installe sans la moindre différence. Pas même besoin d'activer un dépôt "non-free" comme avec Debian. En fait, c'est le contraire : il faut restreindre les licences acceptées par défaut et ajouter un mot-clé à la variable USE pour avoir un système vraiment libre.

Quant à ta question, je te répondrais bien "Non mais l'important c'est la personnalisation". Tu oublies néanmoins un autre point important : la communauté. Même si elle semble diminuer en taille,elle  est l'une des plus compétente qui soit.

----------

## kopp

Oh merde, on a réveillé Magic Banana... planquez vous !   :Wink: 

----------

## jvp777

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> la communauté. Même si elle semble diminuer en taille,elle  est l'une des plus compétente qui soit.

 

Ah, ouais, j'ai bien l'impression également que la communauté Gentoo flanche quand même un peu ces derniers-temps, selon moi, au profit d'Arch. J'ai l'impression que cette dernière est une distro fraîche, cool, djeun's, et toujours avec cet esprit "hacker" fidèle aux distributions dites "avancées".

Donc, ouais, est-ce que c'est ça ? Est-ce qu'il ne reste sur Gentoo que des vieux dinosaures du Pentium III ou bien y'a-t-il vraiment un avenir pour cette distribution ? Honnêtement, d'après moi, je n'en vois pas vraiment, sur un serveur, Debian s'impose comme une référence, quoi qu'on en dise, et sur Desktop/Workstation, bah... Ouais, à la limite, m'enfin bon, si avec la compilation on ne gagne rien, c'est naze... Et sur laptop, ouais, bah, je sais pas trop, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une volonté de ne pas "suivre le mouvement" et de refuser à adopter des technos récentes et balèzes comme le support de l'UEFI directement sur l'iso officielle ou bien l'intégration de systemd...

Voilà, voilà, dites-moi ce que vous en pensez, chers confrères.

PS : Petite question, vous êtes tous informaticiens, ici ? Ou y'aurait-il un dentiste ou d'autres professions parmi nous ?

----------

## boozo

 *#From post 1: jvp777 wrote:*   

> tout d'abord, sachez que je ne suis en aucun cas un troll ou bien l'un de ces types inscrit sur un forum afin de déclencher une sorte de guerre entre telles et telles features de telle ou telle distribution.

 

 *#From post 5: jvp777 wrote:*   

> Enfin voilà quoi, mais je ne veux en aucun cas provoquer une guerre, ou comme on dit dans le milieu, une flamebait, ou je ne sais quoi.

 

 *#from post 16: jvp777 wrote:*   

> Ah, ouais, j'ai bien l'impression également que la communauté Gentoo flanche quand même un peu ces derniers-temps, selon moi, au profit d'Arch. J'ai l'impression que cette dernière est une distro fraîche, cool, djeun's, et toujours avec cet esprit "hacker" fidèle aux distributions dites "avancées".

 

 *#ididem wrote:*   

> Donc, ouais, est-ce que c'est ça ? Est-ce qu'il ne reste sur Gentoo que des vieux dinosaures du Pentium III ou bien y'a-t-il vraiment un avenir pour cette distribution ? Honnêtement, d'après moi, je n'en vois pas vraiment, sur un serveur, Debian s'impose comme une référence, quoi qu'on en dise, et sur Desktop/Workstation, bah... Ouais, à la limite, m'enfin bon, si avec la compilation on ne gagne rien, c'est naze... Et sur laptop, ouais, bah, je sais pas trop, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une volonté de ne pas "suivre le mouvement" et de refuser à adopter des technos récentes et balèzes comme le support de l'UEFI directement sur l'iso officielle ou bien l'intégration de systemd...
> 
> Voilà, voilà, dites-moi ce que vous en pensez, chers confrères.
> 
> PS : Petite question, vous êtes tous informaticiens, ici ? Ou y'aurait-il un dentiste ou d'autres professions parmi nous ?

 

*Don't feed the troll*

Gentoo est une distribution de dinosaures de l'IT- dixit 2 récents posts en partie anglophone du forum (cf. 1, 2) - et qui doit bien compter quelques professions libérales, maraîchers et peintres en bâtiments dans ses rangs.

Bonne suite du susdit "mouvement" sur Arch.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *boozo wrote:*   

> *Don't feed the troll*

 

++

----------

## jvp777

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *Don't feed the troll*
> 
> 

 

Non, mais je ne trolle pas du tout, vraiment, je m'interroge innocemment sur l'état des distributions GNU/Linux à l'heure actuelle, j'aimerais vraiment comprendre. Vous voyez, lorsque plusieurs produits remplissent une seule et même fonction, identique ou presque, il en existe certains qui sortent du lot de par leur qualité. Eh bien je pense qu'avec les distributions GNU/Linux, c'est la même chose, il doit bien en exister une qui est "techniquement supérieur" ? Une où les développeurs sont plus compétents, une où la vitesse prime, n'est-ce pas ?

Voilà, vraiment, je passe pour un troll à cause de mes opinions qui sont assez hors-normes, et ça c'est vraiment terrible... Bordel, vous ne voyez pas que je n'ai aucun préjugé, hormis peut-être le fait que Gentoo paraisse pour moi, jeune candide, comme la distribution la plus techniquement avancé ?

Merci de m'avoir lu. Boozo, moyen, mon cher ami.

----------

## El_Goretto

+1 pour les cflags totu à fait relatifs, par contre, le truc énormissime, c'est le projet hardened.

Je ne sais pas s'il existe à ce jour une distro binaire sur le même modèle (avec SPP/PIE, noyau assorti & co).

C'est vraiment le concept de meta distrib qui en fait sa force, pouvoir vraiment avoir un choix pour chacun des éléments du système, et avoir un résultat final sur mesure.

----------

## ultrabug

+1 El_Goretto  :Wink: 

Zut alors, je me suis investi et j'ai choisi la mauvaise distribution pour tous mes serveurs  :Sad: 

----------

## jvp777

Okay les gars, je vois ce que vous me dites et vraiment, ça m'indique sur tout les points que Gentoo apparaît comme "techniquement supérieure" et je voulais vous demandez, ou plutôt obtenir un avis sur le fait que Gentoo est effectivement la distribution qui permet d'obtenir le plus de connaissance de GNU/Linux en terme d'apprentissage, n'est-ce pas ?

----------

## geekounet

Ya pas de distrib techniquement supérieure à une autre, tout dépend de l'utilisateur, de ses connaissances et de ses attentes, de l'environnement où l'installer, etc.

Pour apprendre en profondeur, l'une des meilleures distrib (mais qui n'en est pas vraiment une) est LFS  :Wink: , ou Slackware également, des distribs où tu fais tout à la main quoi. Mais Gentoo mache déjà un peu trop le travail je trouve, pour apprendre les bases des bases. Les OS BSD peuvent aussi t'apprendre beaucoup sur Unix en général.

----------

## Biloute

Je vois que mon sujet est retransmis dans un autre post. Certe l'histoire de l'abre portage est un peu hors sujet mais c'est tout de même la philosophie de gentoo.

 *jvp777 wrote:*   

> Ouais, à la limite, m'enfin bon, si avec la compilation on ne gagne rien, c'est naze... Et sur laptop, ouais, bah, je sais pas trop, j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une volonté de ne pas "suivre le mouvement" et de refuser à adopter des technos récentes et balèzes comme le support de l'UEFI directement sur l'iso officielle ou bien l'intégration de systemd...
> 
> Voilà, voilà, dites-moi ce que vous en pensez, chers confrères.
> 
> PS : Petite question, vous êtes tous informaticiens, ici ? Ou y'aurait-il un dentiste ou d'autres professions parmi nous ?

 

Je ne suis pas d'accord.  :Shocked: 

Globalement tu gagnes quand même à la compilation. Certe les développeur peuvent compiler de manière plus efficiente avec O2 ou Os ou O3 ou etc ... mais les distributions doivent compiler de manière générique pour être portable sur un grand nombre de machine. Par exemple je crois (je crois car je l'avais lu il y a quelques années) que ubuntu se limite à du CFLAGS="-march=i686" et sur gentoo en général du CFLAGS="-march=native" et quand tu as un core i7 haswell avec AVX2 quand on se passe de l'option core-avx2 de GCC 4.8, ça nous fait un beau gachi de performance.

En bref la compilation personnelle peut te faire gagner ou perdre en performance et la compilation fournie par la distribution peut aussi te faire gagner ou perdre. C'est qu'une question de compromis.

Mais moi ça me dérange d'avoir du matériel récent et laisser ses innovations technique en sommeil.

Tu parles de l'ISO officielle mais honnêtement j'ai jamais utilisé ce truc je sais même pas comment elle s'appelle (c'est pas Gentoo 10.0 ou Gentoo 2010?  :Very Happy:  ) . Et c'est presque inutile puisque ce n'est pas indispensable pour installer Gentoo. Moi même j'utilise les ISO de systemrescuecd sur une clé USB. Et en plus cette distribution est basée sur gentoo.

----------

## k-root

 *jvp777 wrote:*   

> Premièrement, je m'interrogeais sur les performances de Gentoo, puisque théoriquement des programmes compilés depuis les sources avec la bonne configuration sont plus performants, qu'en est-il de la rapidité de Gentoo par rapport à une Debian .

 

 la "bonne configuration" ..si c'est pas de la philo

----------

## aCOSwt

 *k-root wrote:*   

>  *jvp777 wrote:*   Premièrement, je m'interrogeais sur les performances de Gentoo, puisque théoriquement des programmes compilés depuis les sources avec la bonne configuration sont plus performants, qu'en est-il de la rapidité de Gentoo par rapport à une Debian . 
> 
>  la "bonne configuration" ..si c'est pas de la philo

 

Wao! Bravo k-root!

Effectivement. On pourrait même aller plus loin, puisqu'il s'agit d'un jugement de valeurs, c'est donc... soit de la morale soit de l'esthétique!

----------

## Oupsman

Debian comme une référence sur les serveurs ? Vous savez que Linux ne sert pas qu'à faire tourner du serveur Web ? 

Pour moi la référence (malheureusement :-() sur les serveurs restent les distributions commerciales, Redhat en tête. 

Ensuite, sur un serveur sans base Oracle (:mrgreen:) Gentoo reste selon moi la distribution privilégiée(même si mes serveurs perso tournent sous Debian pour des raisons d'interface chaise clavier) pour obtenir un système tuné aux petits oignons, et durci, et surtout toujours à jour !

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Debian comme une référence sur les serveurs ? Vous savez que Linux ne sert pas qu'à faire tourner du serveur Web ? 
> 
> Pour moi la référence (malheureusement ) sur les serveurs restent les distributions commerciales, Redhat en tête. 
> 
> Ensuite, sur un serveur sans base Oracle () Gentoo reste selon moi la distribution privilégiée(même si mes serveurs perso tournent sous Debian pour des raisons d'interface chaise clavier) pour obtenir un système tuné aux petits oignons, et durci, et surtout toujours à jour !

 

 :Neutral: 

Pas très cohérent tout çà.

Sinon, pour redhat, on en reparle quand RHEL 7 sera sorti (avec udev/systemd?).   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Oupsman

Debian n'est clairement pas la référence en entreprise ... 

udev existe sur Redhat et est utilisé activement depuis la RHEL 4 ... Des règles udev simples me permettent d'avoir mes lecteurs de bande LTO4 présentés depuis le SAN qui soient persistant au reboot.

Don't feed the troll

----------

## k-root

 *jvp777 wrote:*   

> Non mais vraiment, les gars, vous voyez, sur 4chan, tous les mecs ne jurent que par Gentoo, j'aimerais bien comprendre pourquoi. Vous voyez ?

 

 *Quote:*   

> Install Gentoo is a phrase used on 4chan’s /g/ board much like delete system 32.
> 
> 

 

source : http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/install-gentoo

voila qui permet de clore ce sujet .

----------

## Mythy

 *Quote:*   

> (Ex. How do I keep my iphone from running out of battery so quickly? A: Install Gentoo)

 

Pas mal   :Laughing: 

Pour ma part, j'ai débuté Linux par Gentoo (oui y'en a qui aime souffrir...) et je suis pas déçu du résultat grâce à un pote qui m'a appris pas mal de choses.

Par contre sans mon pote, je pense que j'aurais vite abandonné... Apprendre Linux et Gentoo en même temps est assez violent.

Mais pour quelqu'un qui a des bases en Linux, Gentoo n'est pas si compliqué une fois qu'on s'y fait, c'est comme tout en faite...

Sauf que les résultats obtenus avec Gentoo sont juste impressionnants, je me demande même si ça pourrait pas remettre en cause certaines technologies comme la virtualisation. Mais bon là on partirait sur un autre sujet à troll...

Pour revenir à la philosophie, je me demande parfois si Gentoo ne souffre pas d'être trop performant. L'utilisant professionnellement, en voyant la différence de performances qu'on peut proposer, j'ai pas vraiment envie que mes concurrents découvrent Gentoo et du coup je partage pas vraiment mes connaissances à son sujet   :Embarassed: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, comme dans mon cas, j'ai été initié à Gentoo par un de mes amis à l'université. Sans son support au début, j'aurais passé des nuits à essayer de comprendre comment configurer GCC,X et udev  :Razz: 

J'ai commencé avec Gentoo quand le noyau 2.6.9 était en testing....

----------

## geekounet

 *Mythy wrote:*   

> Sauf que les résultats obtenus avec Gentoo sont juste impressionnants, je me demande même si ça pourrait pas remettre en cause certaines technologies comme la virtualisation.

 

Quel rapport ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jvp777

Hello les amis, c'est encore moi. Je souhaiterais savoir s'il existe des petits groupes de développeurs amateurs qui puissent m'aider à me lancer dans la programmation, et ainsi contribuer à des logiciels libres. Si vous en connaissez, merci de m'indiquer où puis-je les contacter.

Sincèrement.

PS : Je connais déjà Freshmeat.net, mais si une communauté francophone existait, ce serait chouette.

----------

## pti-rem

/off Le forum officiel Gentoo (fr) ne donne pas au simple droit à la composition en brouillon à l'inscrit : je ne puis consacrer temps et énergie à bien répondre - maladroit certain que je suis au début - même à un sujet qui m'intéresse - pour une publication directe . dslLast edited by pti-rem on Sat Aug 17, 2013 1:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Bon pti-rem, ça serait bien de cesser un peu les messages sans queue ni tête pour ne rien dire. Si tu n'as rien à dire, et bien ne poste pas. Ces derniers temps, tes messages virent au grand n'importe quoi...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pti-rem

 *Quote:*   

> Bon pti-rem, ça serait bien de cesser un peu les messages sans queue ni tête pour ne rien dire. Si tu n'as rien à dire, et bien ne poste pas. Ces derniers temps, tes messages virent au grand n'importe quoi... 

 

je ne suis qu'un SIMPLE utilisateur de Gentoo et je fais ce que je peux pour progresser dans mes problèmes.

Je ne crois pas que mes messages n'aient de cesse que de te dire de cesser dans les tiens.

J'en ai plus que ras le bol des " Maîtres du donjon " qui imposent et diffusent [et infusent] science et conscience !

Ne t'inquiètes plus de ma personne et des propos tenus ; je ne reviendrai intervenir avant bien long temps !

/off J'ai l'habitude ; quelle que soit la circonstance, je me prends des tacles !

 Un seul mot : Déçu.

@guilc :

 *Quote:*   

> /off Le forum officiel Gentoo (fr) ne donne pas au simple droit à la composition en brouillon à l'inscrit : je ne puis consacrer temps et énergie à bien répondre - maladroit certain que je suis au début - même à un sujet qui m'intéresse - pour une publication directe . dsl

 

Une fois admis le fait que je ne dis rien de technique, je ne vois pas ce qu'un collégien bien éduqué en français ne puis comprendre.

/off-pas-si-off  Il est dommage que Gentoo ne soit ICI majoritairement explicité par des élites et vraisemblablement pour en faire d'autres élites à l'identique ...

----------

## guilc

Non mais sérieux, tu lis au moins ce que tu écris ???

Je ne sais pas quel est ton problème, mais ça serait bien au moins de faire des messages cohérents. Tu verras que tes messages passeront beaucoup mieux.

Au fait, si jamais tu n'as pas compris, c'est un avertissement officiel. Pour le moment, je ferme, mais au prochain délire, le tarif sera quelques vacances loin du forum. Ça fait quelques temps que j'hésite sur la conduite à tenir face à tes messages incohérents, mais ma patience a des limites, surtout que j'ai de plus en plus l'impression que c'est un petit jeu tout à fait volontaire...

----------

